# [Noobisme] kde, ssh, kdm, clavier, son nforce (resolus)

## nuts

j ai 2 - 3 soucis avec ma gentoo. j espere que c est pas grand chose.

1/ KDE je sais pas comment le mettre en fr

2/ XFree, mon clavier azerty ne connais pas la touche shift. c est quoi le bon reglage pour le calvier???

3/ comment on mets kdm au demarrage, j aime pas les startx

4/ j ai une carte mere nforce2, je fais un emerge nforce-audio et j ai pas de son. une idee???Last edited by nuts on Tue Jan 13, 2004 9:33 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## sireyessire

 *nuts wrote:*   

> j ai 2 - 3 soucis avec ma gentoo. j espere que c est pas grand chose.
> 
> 1/ KDE je sais pas comment le mettre en fr
> 
> 

 

cela a été vu ici

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120194

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3/ comment on mets kdm au demarrage, j aime pas les startx
> 
> 

 

dans ton /etc/rc.conf

```
# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | elogin | entrance ]

#DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

```

tu décommentes la 2ème ligne et tu mets ce que tu aimes le plus.(Perso je préfère le startx mais c'est ton choix  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## nuts

merci deja de ces reponses

5/ je peux faire du ssh de ma gentoo vers les autres pc mais pas l inverse.

----------

## zdra

pour lancer xdm au démarage il faut aussi faire 

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

----------

## sireyessire

 *nuts wrote:*   

> merci deja de ces reponses
> 
> 5/ je peux faire du ssh de ma gentoo vers les autres pc mais pas l inverse.

 

de rien   :Very Happy: 

as-tu démarré ton serveur ssh ?

```
 #/etc/init.d/sshd status
```

s'il est éteint alors

```
#/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

Pour le démarrer automatiquement au boot:

```
#rc-update add sshd default
```

Enjoy

----------

## nuts

vous repondez super vite, merci a vous.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Quote:*   

> vous repondez super vite, merci a vous

 

ouais c'est parce que ça me lourde de bosser   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nuts

lol, pas d idee pourquoi mon clavier marche mal quand je suis sous X? j ai pas de atl-gr ni de shift

----------

## sireyessire

Non dsl, je ne suis pas omniscient   :Crying or Very sad: 

par contre la réponse m'intértesse beaucoup

 :Razz: 

----------

## Bastux

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *nuts wrote:*   merci deja de ces reponses
> 
> 5/ je peux faire du ssh de ma gentoo vers les autres pc mais pas l inverse. 
> 
> de rien  
> ...

 

pardon mais si c'est pour faire du ssh de gentoo vers les autres, tu ne dois pas démarrer le serveur justement, tu as juste besoin du client ssh, mais il est installé par défault théoriquement, sinon :

```

emerge openssl

```

----------

## nuts

si tu relis bien j ai ecris que c est du ssh des autres pc vers gentoo donc demarrer le serveur. pour kdm je sais pas comment le demarrer au boot car rc-update add kdm default a ete refuse

----------

## sireyessire

 *nuts wrote:*   

>  pour kdm je sais pas comment le demarrer au boot car rc-update add kdm default a ete refuse

 

qu'est ce qu'il te met comme message d'erreur ?

----------

## sireyessire

si je me rappelle bien il y a une feinte : dans le /etc.rc.conf il faut mettre :

```
DISPLAYMANAGER=kdm
```

mais pour le script il faut faire :

```
# rc-update add xdm default
```

je sais pas pourquoi mais il me semble que c'est ce qui est dans la doc non ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nuts

dans le rc.conf

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | elogin | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

puis dans un term:

root # rc-update add kdm default

 * /sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/kdm not found; aborting.

----------

## sireyessire

cf mon précédent post il faut mettre 

```
# rc-update add xdm default
```

----------

## nuts

j ai lu et je l ai fait  :Wink: 

----------

## Bastux

 *nuts wrote:*   

> si tu relis bien j ai ecris que c est du ssh des autres pc vers gentoo donc demarrer le serveur. pour kdm je sais pas comment le demarrer au boot car rc-update add kdm default a ete refuse

 

Arf pardon, j'avais compris que tu voulais faire du ssh de gentoo vers les autres et pas l'inverse  :Smile: 

Je lis les posts de façons selectives  :Wink: 

Donc effecivement il faut démarrer le serveur ssh

/etc/init.d/sshd start

----------

## Bastux

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> si je me rappelle bien il y a une feinte : dans le /etc.rc.conf il faut mettre :
> 
> ```
> DISPLAYMANAGER=kdm
> ```
> ...

 

C'est parce que xdm est le démon qui permet de démarrer le serveur de démarrage de ton choix. par défaut c'est xdm (ké tout moche)

----------

## nuts

alros KDE en fr + kdm + ssh c est bon ca marche a present.

par contre personne a une idee pour mon clavier? sous X j ai pas de Shift ni de Alt-Gr ce qui est tres genant.

et pour ma carte son je fais un emerge nforce-audio et j ai 2 modules: intel-i8x0 un truc du style et nvaudio  qui plante si on essaye de le charger.

comment charger le module audio au demarrage ????

----------

## sireyessire

 *nuts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et pour ma carte son je fais un emerge nforce-audio et j ai 2 modules: intel-i8x0 un truc du style et nvaudio  qui plante si on essaye de le charger.
> 
> comment charger le module audio au demarrage ????

 

ça dépend utilises-tu alsa? 

si oui, apparement tu l'as compilé en tant que module. 

là il faut suivre l'excellent guide en anglais (mais il doit exister en français si cela te rebute  :Wink:  )  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

sinon je pense qu'il faut rajouter la ligne correspondant à ton module dans le fichier /etc/modules.autoload/2.x (suivant ton noyau  :Cool:  )

mais je te conseillerais t'utiliser alsa (voire même de le compiler en dur mais là encore cela n'engage que moi   :Razz:  )

----------

## nuts

si mes souvenirs sont bons il est compiller en module pour pouvoir mettre a jour les pilotes

----------

## Bastux

 *nuts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> par contre personne a une idee pour mon clavier? sous X j ai pas de Shift ni de Alt-Gr ce qui est tres genant.
> 
> 

 

En effet.

Vérifie que tu as bien saisi le bon clavier dans /etc/X11/XF86Config

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "keyboard"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "fr"

EndSection

```

----------

## navidson

j' ai un peu le meme probleme et j' ai pas de solutions : 

moi c 'est le ^e qui veut pas et le ¨i qui veut pas et les touches windows marchent pas

jai deja pensé a utiliser lineakd mais quand jaurais le temps....

----------

## sireyessire

 *nuts wrote:*   

> si mes souvenirs sont bons il est compiller en module pour pouvoir mettre a jour les pilotes

 

ah  :Rolling Eyes:   je croyais que c'était parce que dans les noyaux 2.4 le support alsa n'était pas intégré et que pour fonctionner on mettait une un module de carte son dans celui-ci puis qu'on compilait à part l'équivalent de drivers. Mais avec les 2.6 le support étant intégré moi je l'ai directement mis en dur et cela marche sans difficulté   :Razz: 

----------

## nuts

bah euh chai plus trop.

mais je prefere mettre les pilotes de en modules car sinon si faut recompiller le kernel a chaque fois qu un constructeur sort un pilotes

----------

## yoyo

Pour le nforce, les modules donnés par "emerge nforce-audio" sont les modules OSS (amenés à disparaître mais qui ont l'air de très bien fonctionner).

Les modules présents dans les sources du 2.6 sont les modules ALSA (les mêmes que ceux donnés par "emerge alsa-kernel" pour un 2.4) et pour le nforce, c'est le module correspondant au chip intel-i8x0. 

 *nuts wrote:*   

> mais je prefere mettre les pilotes de en modules car sinon si faut recompiller le kernel a chaque fois qu un constructeur sort un pilotes

 

Si tu as compilés tes "pilotes" ALSA en module (pour un 2.6) et pas en dur dans le noyau, tu n'as pas besoin de recompiler le noyau : un simple "make modules modules_install" te permet d'ajouter des modules (et cela prends 2 minutes).

Par contre, je ne sais pas si nvidia mets à jour ses pilotes audio plus souvent qu'ALSA ...

PS : Peux-tu aller faire un tour sur ce post et modifier le titre de ce thread ?? Merci.

----------

## nuts

j ai oublier de preciser mon noyau est un 2.4.2x

----------

## yoyo

Dans tous les cas, choisis ALSA (ALSA_CARDS="tacarte" emerge alsa-kernel) ou OSS (emerge nforce-audio) ...

Dans les deux cas, la mise à jour nécessite la même opération ..

----------

## nuts

bon disons que je veux mettre les alsa plutot que les oss, j ai rien compris a commen je devais faire

----------

## yoyo

As-tu lu la fabuleuse doc : Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide ??

Si oui, qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas ???

----------

## nuts

bah pas de carte son en pci elle est integre. il foute des exemple pour sblive.

je suis pas sur que pour le nforce c est intel8x0 qui corespond...

enfin et puis suis je obliger de recompiller le noyau si j ai pas mis le alsa en module ?

----------

## yoyo

 *nuts wrote:*   

> bah pas de carte son en pci elle est integre. il foute des exemple pour sblive.

 

Pour ALSA, aucune différence ...

 *nuts wrote:*   

> je suis pas sur que pour le nforce c est intel8x0 qui corespond...

 

Dans le lien que je t'ai donné, sous la section "Les modules ALSA" tu as un lien tableau des cartes son ALSA.

Sur la page du lien, une boîte intitulé "Choose manufacturer for more details". Tu choisi Nvidia et là, miracle, tu as le tableau d'état du support pour nforce.

Tu cliques sur "Details" et là, re-miracle, une page avec tous les détails pour ce chip : il correspond à "snd-intel8x0". D'où : env ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" emerge alsa-driver dans la doc d'install.

 *nuts wrote:*   

> enfin et puis suis je obliger de recompiller le noyau si j ai pas mis le alsa en module ?

 

D'une manière générale, un module ne nécessite jamais la recompilation du noyau : un make menuconfig (plus sélection des modules à ajouter) suivi d'un make modules modules_install suffit.

Mais il me semble qu'il vaut mieux ne pas utiliser les modules ALSA des 2.4 et leur préférer un emerge alsa-driver.

----------

## Bastux

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *nuts wrote:*   bah pas de carte son en pci elle est integre. il foute des exemple pour sblive. 
> 
> Pour ALSA, aucune différence ...
> 
>  *nuts wrote:*   je suis pas sur que pour le nforce c est intel8x0 qui corespond... 
> ...

 

tiens je savais pas ça!!

Je pensais qu'il fallait recompiler complètement le noyau à chaque fois qu'on ajoutait un module.

Par contre petite question, si on compile juste un module, mais pas le noyau tout entier, lors du make install les pilotes ALSA sont effacé non?

----------

## nuts

dis yoyo: j'ai trop de mal ce soir, je fais le make modules modules_install suivi du  env ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" emerge alsa-driver ou le modules_install suffit ??

----------

## yoyo

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Par contre petite question, si on compile juste un module, mais pas le noyau tout entier, lors du make install les pilotes ALSA sont effacé non?

 

Normalement, c'est lors du "make clean" ou "make mrproper" que les modules sont supprimés ...

A confirmer toutefois, je n'y mettrai pas ma mains au feu ... Mais rien n'empèche de faire une copie du dossier "/lib/modules" et de restaurer les modules manquants par la suite ...

EDIT : attention, il y a une différence entre "make install" et "make modules_install" !!!

----------

